# Pain Relief?



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey all, especially you Moderators and old hands at this GSD game... What do you give your dogs in terms of pain relief when they get the occasional minor knock or bruise?

I have been giving Bear 75mg children's aspirin, but I don't really know if it is effective or not. What say you brainy experienced types out there?

Bear must have stepped on something or got a paw wrong tonight because he has a minor limp, and was resting his left paw. He is not letting it stop him walking around or pawing at Fred the Lab. I gave him a 75mg aspirin in peanut butter. He is 60lbs now and the packet does not give dosage by weight or breed of dog though  just by age of child.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

If the limp is minor it is often better to give them nothing at all. I know that probably sounds mean but giving them pain relief can just result in them using the leg more and making it worse. You can't tell a dog just to take it easy so the pain is telling them that. 
If it were me and the limp is not all that bad I wouldn't give anything and wait and see if it improves. If the limp is quite bad then you should really get it looked at anyway. JMO


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i wouldn't give my dog any meds without knowing
the proper dosage and without it being prescribed
by a Vet. i would give him something organic without
it being prescribed by a Vet. hopefully there's nothing
seriously wrong with your pup. a Vet check maybe in order.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

How old is he? He could also be experiencing pano (growing pains).

I usually give Ascripton, easy on the stomache. But as others suggest, check with your vet, I do know, no ibuprofen, no tylenol..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with Diane, and used ascriptin for Pano bouts. But then I found that vitamin C would shorten the bout due to reducing inflammation, so didn't give Ascriptin after that. If you give vitamin C as a supplement, it can hinder the breakdown of aspirin, and the aspirin will build up in the system.
*Aspirin
The body breaks down aspirin to get rid of it. Large amounts of vitamin C might decrease the breakdown of aspirin. Decreasing the breakdown of aspirin might increase the effects and side effects of aspirin. Do not take large amounts of vitamin C if you take large amounts of aspirin.*
taken from this site: Vitamin C (Ascorbic acid): MedlinePlus Supplements


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Muscle soreness I give Traumeel. Zeel is for arthritic pain.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

When it comes to lameness, I try to pin point the location. I don't like to give anything right away because my dog could aggravate the injury because of a little pain relief. So my normal protocol is to give day or two of rest depending on the severity of the limp and what I determine to be the cause. 
If I ran to the vet for every little thing I would be there almost everyday, so your judgment comes into play. If you think the dog is hurt very bad go to the vet. If it's the result of some ruff play, give some rest and take it from there.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Always check with your veterinarian before taking internet advice.

Having said that, aspirin dosage for dogs is between five and 15 milligrams per pound, by mouth, every 12 hours, with food.

My vet usually writes me a prescription for metacam tablets from Walmart ($4/month) that I use for my old dog.

Studies have shown that animals in pain heal BETTER when given pain meds, rather than the older wisdom of no pain meds to limit activity.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Aspirin, like many NSAID (non-steroidal anti-inflammatory dugs) can cause many serious side effects including include vomiting, loss of appetite, depression, lethargy, and diarrhoea, kidney and liver problems and ulcers. It can also interact with other prescription medication so *you should always consult with a vet before administering aspirin. *
*..... ASPIRIN FOR DOGS - Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia -*


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I agree depending on the age of the pup it may be pano.. sounds pretty accurate based on your description. Depending on the injury I have given aspirin but pretty cautious in using it. For muscle injuries, sprains random limps etc.. I use arnica really like Arnica. Depending what is the cause is I believe in a vet visit, always good to have a general idea of whats wrong so you can treat it appropriately.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> I agree depending on the age of the pup it may be pano.. sounds pretty accurate based on your description. Depending on the injury I have given aspirin but pretty cautious in using it. For muscle injuries, sprains random limps etc.. I use arnica really like Arnica. Depending what is the cause is I believe in a vet visit, always good to have a general idea of whats wrong so you can treat it appropriately.


This limp he got from playing on the beach. I'm not sure what happened, but he was fine at the start, and limping after. The hurt seems to be below the joint just above his foot (knee or wrist?), but above the pads and toes which show no damage or punctures.

He did take a leap down from a bank to a concrete surface which I would not have let him do had I been closer to him, about a yard and a bit, four feet? Not a huge distance but a really hard surface.

He seems to be OK this morning, but we did not go on our morning walk, and we won't go this evening either for a rest. If he knows what a rest is. I'm not sure "rest" translates to PuppySpeak.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

How old is this puppy?
Our vet told us of a situation where the small bones in the wrist can get broken and because of that, cause the growth plate to close there. 
The rest of the leg continues to grow so you get dogs with wonky paws due to that.
You may want to have a vet check it. 
And I agree, any time you have a dog with a limp/injury that lasts more than 24hrs, consult a vet before giving pain meds, and then, give something prescribed just for the dog.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

He is roughly five and a half months, and 60lbs.

He didn't seem to be in distress this morning, and the injury wasn't enough to set him whining, but that is not always good way to tell.

I'll see what he looks like this evening when I get home from work.


----------

